# What is the difference between Halo Extreme and Helladrol ? And which is better IYO?



## TJTJ (Apr 10, 2012)

What is the difference between Halo Extreme and Helladrol ? I see they are made of two VERY similar compounds. 

Halo Extreme*  (4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-dine-3, 17b-dione**) *
Helladrol *(4-chloro-17a-Methyl-Androsta-1, 4-diene-3,17-diol)*

The change is in the Androsta-1/Androst-1, 4-dine/4-diene and 17b-dione/17-diol as you can see. 

In your opinion(s) which would you say is a better compound? Also if you can tell me the difference of the chemical bonds and why one is superior to the other. 

I have yet to take chemistry.

Thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2012)

Halo Extreme also contains 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin.

*5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin*

 Halo Extreme also contains a secondary ingredient known as Laxogenin,  which was first discovered in 1996 by an American scientist.  Laxogenin  is an adaptogen which has its roots in the plant world (no pun  intended).  More specifically, it is a plant sterol derivative known and  classified as an active ecdysterone analogue. 

Adaptogens are compounds which help the body recover from and adapt to  trauma and/or stress, such as that experienced during a workout.   Laxogenin is one of four ecdysterone analogues which has been  indentified and determined to have significant anabolic effects in the  body, similar to anabolic steroids.   

Impressively, this adaptogen has been shown to increase protein  synthesis by over 200% and displays an anabolic: androgenic ratio  comparable to the steroid Anavar.  Laxogenin has also demonstrated an  ability to inhibit cortisol production, enabling the user to optimize  fat-burning while simultaneously enhancing the recovery/muscle growth  process.   

In light of these noteworthy benefits, one might presumably expect  Laxogenin to manifest at least some type of negative side effect  profile, yet it remains remarkably side effect free.  This compound will  not result in any degree of HPTA suppression, is non-toxic at peak  dosages, and will not cause a user to fail a drug test.  When combined  with the steroidal element found in Halo Extreme, the two converge to  deliver a potent and synergistic anabolic alliance. 

Overall, Halo Extreme is a great choice for anyone from beginner to  advanced users who are looking for a low side effect product that  delivers crisp, lean, easy to maintain gains in muscularity.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Connor. But I was hoping for a little more detail as to the comparisons of the two compounds. I know IML has top quality products and will always believe that. I'm just curious, as similar the two are, does one convert better to the said t-bol? Just looking for the logic behind producing a product with one over the other.


----------

